# Myself as a Dragoness



## Jasriella (Sep 3, 2012)

NSFW My Dragoness Self

Basically that's what I identify as. I'm otherkin and that's basically what I believe my soul to be. I would've posted the image itself instead of a link but for the sake of keeping this SFW, and that my image is technically adult content, you'll have to do the extra work and click the link yourself .


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 3, 2012)

Love it. With all the anthros running around, it's nice to see one dragoness who sticks with a feral form.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 3, 2012)

Jasriella said:


> My Dragoness Self
> 
> Basically that's what I identify as. I'm otherkin and that's basically what I believe my soul to be. I would've posted the image itself instead of a link but for the sake of keeping this SFW, and that my image is technically adult content, you'll have to do the extra work and click the link yourself .



I can't view it, but it's worth putting a NSFW warning _much earlier_ in your post. Jussayin.

Sweet avatar, btw. Is that the character?


----------



## Jasriella (Sep 3, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Love it. With all the anthros running around, it's nice to see one dragoness who sticks with a feral form.


Well it's who I am, not what I am. No need to pretend to be something else besides I try to keep it as realistic as possible. Hehe, realistic fantasy creature, that I believe to be in my heart. So many contradictions lol.


Gibby said:


> I can't view it, but it's worth putting a NSFW warning _much earlier_ in your post. Jussayin.
> 
> Sweet avatar, btw. Is that the character?



There I fixed it so it should work, I forgot that FA links are a bit goofy.

And yeah my avatar is a cropped part of it.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 3, 2012)

Jasriella said:


> Well it's who I am, not what I am. No need to pretend to be something else besides I try to keep it as realistic as possible. Hehe, realistic fantasy creature, that I believe to be in my heart. So many contradictions lol.



I understand that. I feel the same way. I'm a Twilight Dragon at heart, and always will be.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 3, 2012)

Jasriella said:


> Basically that's what I identify as. I'm otherkin and that's basically what I believe my soul to be.



Damn, spirituality. You crazy.

I wish I could go back to believing in souls. Never knew what it was like to believe in dragons, though. That's a bit silly.


----------



## Jasriella (Sep 3, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Damn, spirituality. You crazy.
> 
> I wish I could go back to believing in souls. Never knew what it was like to believe in dragons, though. That's a bit silly.



I think people believing in Christianity are crazy, but that's their choice I don't judge a person for their beliefs. For all we know we're a figment of someone else's imagination. To each their own.


----------



## Lantern (Sep 12, 2012)

o_o Beautiful. Lol sadly I think I just have a regular human soul ;D


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

It's been awhile since we've had "one of those" people here. :V


----------

